# Vorlagen für Juwelenschleifen ...



## Veldan (24. August 2007)

Hallo, kann mir wer sagen ob ich auch ausserhalb des AH ... Vorlagen fürs Juwelenschleifen kaufen kann für den Skill 350+ also Rare Vorlagen ....

baba Vel


----------



## revbalthazar (24. August 2007)

ja gibt es: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=25902 aber schwer zubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten schaust du mal hier nach: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/751/juwelenschleifen


die rezepte die man käuflich erwerben kann heben sich farblich von denen ab die man nur finden kann.


----------



## Guibärchen (9. September 2007)

rare sockel alla +16AP gibts es nur als random world drop..farmen kannst lassen ne top chanse von 0,02-0,03% is net farmbar... allerdings gibt es in hallaa den 8 abhärtungs sockel, man muss blos drauf achten das man den CD des items beim händler abbekommt...

meta is hälfte ruf rest auch drop... naja ^^ AH oder ruf farmen(zumindest für meta)
....
PS: Konsortium muss erfürchtig sein, dan gibts den fetten +3% crit dmg meta. und ja der bonus gild auch für casts... mit den 12bew must halt leben : /


----------

